# Haunted Radio (12/21/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we wrap up our annual 'Cruel Yule' with a special holiday themed show with a review of the 1974 holiday classic, 'Black Christmas' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with not one, not two, but three horror themed holiday songs. Then, on a special Retched Radio, we bring you the story of 'How The Grinch Stole Christmas' as narrated by Frankenstein's monster himself, Mr. Boris Karloff. All of this and so much more on the December 21 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

